# EU standardised gambling law petition



## Kaiser

Hi all

As many of you will be aware (especially the brits amongst you) French law currently bans all online gambling, save for horse racing through the Pari Mutuel Urbain and the lottery through Groupe Francaise des Jeux.

This has recently been the cause of much debate in both the French and E.U parliaments, with the French having already drafted a law to open the industry up, similar to how things are in the UK.

Anyway, with the Lisbon treaty comes the right to petition the E.U, provided you have a million signatures. The online gambling community are aiming to do just this, with a petition called the 'right2bet' petition, available to sign at Home / right2bet / Fighting for an EU citizen's right to choose

Whilst it may not make a great deal of difference to the french law, which already loooks likely to pass with very little opposition, signing this petition would help out the citizens of many other E.U countries that continue to live under draconian regulations in this area - such as Holland and Portugal, who's governments show no sign of giving in on the matter.


----------



## Guest

I've seen families destroyed by gambling addicts spending the food budget on betting. Shame there isn't a petition to ban betting altogether, I would sign that one.

Don't think this thread belongs here, so I'm shifting it to the media area.


----------

